# MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL 


from THE NEW RIVER AND WESTERN DESERT RAIL ROAD 

JJ


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well and to all of our MLS friends!

Jim & Becky


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

HO HO HO


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Francis on 19 Dec 2011 07:40 PM 
A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well and to all of our MLS friends!

Jim & Becky 











*Tk's for the internet Card Jim & Becky. Sorry didn't find one to send 
back, but glad to hear from you & hope you and your family have a very 
very Merry Xmas & Happy New Yr. 




















Merry Christmas & Happy New Yr. to you J.J. and tk's for all of the help 
you have done for us and others on here. 









 


















And Also, Happy Holidays to our MLS freinds.
From Noel & Jane.










*


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all from Rod & Jill


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to you JJ !!! 

I got to find me a cool Christmas scene or something too








It just looks like too much fun and then I'll have to post one too to share !!! 
Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy
New Year to all at MLS!










Best Wishes, David Meashey


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

,


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *




*TOM*


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Ray & Cris Dunakin and the In-ko-pah Railroad! 










Christmas lights video: 

http://youtu.be/wPohvEBtKT0 

Enjoy!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thank you for all of your contributions to MLS and the hobby. I hope you all have a great New Year [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a Merry Christmashanukkahquanzafestivus!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all!










Alec


----------

